# Eagle of Sniper G5 or G7 SS



## magnum (Nov 6, 2010)

I was looking on Ebay, and came across these Chinese SS. Does anyone own either one of these slingshots? If so, what are your thoughts. The G5 and G7 version, seems pretty well made.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

what's the Eagle sniper?

Did you mean the Sniper dankung slingshots?

http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=sniper

I have a aluminum sniper, well built. but I love non-brace more.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No I beleive he's refering to this
http://cgi.ebay.com/TOP-Professional-catapult-slingshot-Eagle-Sniper-G5-/250688809482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5e37aa0a

I have heard that they are prone to breaking, of course that was from a Dankung dealer so take it for what it's worth...


----------



## magnum (Nov 6, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> what's the Eagle sniper?
> 
> Did you mean the Sniper dankung slingshots?
> 
> ...


Hi, Not the Dankung. It's the one harpersgrace posted a link to.


----------



## magnum (Nov 6, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> what's the Eagle sniper?
> 
> Did you mean the Sniper dankung slingshots?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just looked at your link to Dankung. I think they may be the same SS.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That must be one heck of a powerful slingshot. From the ad:

Q: Can you tell me whatkind of velocity the projectile reaches? Will a small 1/5 CM ballbearing go through a wood door? I have no idea of the force one ofthese can achieve.
A: Thevelocity is *50-70 meters per second*. You can choose the balls with adiameter of *80mm-120mm*. The velocity is in inverse proportion to thesize of the ball.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> No I beleive he's refering to thishttp://cgi.ebay.com/TOP-Professional-catapult-slingshot-Eagle-Sniper-G5-/250688809482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5e37aa0aI have heard that they are prone to breaking, of course that was from a Dankung dealer so take it for what it's worth...


Not from a Dankung dealer Dankung are solid top class slingshots extremely well made extremely strong not that cheap alloy rubbish.Certainly not the same as the Dankung sniper I used to own one this is a poor copy.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Didn't say it was from dankung said the reports of breakage were from a dankung dealer...................


----------



## magnum (Nov 6, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> No I beleive he's refering to thishttp://cgi.ebay.com/...=item3a5e37aa0aI have heard that they are prone to breaking, of course that was from a Dankung dealer so take it for what it's worth...


Not from a Dankung dealer Dankung are solid top class slingshots extremely well made extremely strong not that cheap alloy rubbish.Certainly not the same as the Dankung sniper I used to own one this is a poor copy.
[/quote]

So are these a cheap rip-off of the ones Dankung makes ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone said that they were dankung? I know I didn't. The only reference I made to dankung was that they had reported.that this slingshot was prone to break!! I repete Dankung said" this slingshot is prone to break" not that it is their slingshot!!!

Dankung are good products, there is no doubt about that but when ever I hear one company reporting anothers product as faulty with no other data to back it up I take it with a grain of salt.

If anyone has first hand knowledge (not I know someone who knows some one or I read it on the internet) but actual first hand knowledge about this slingshot I would love to hear it Until then I will keep a open mind.


----------



## Cassie Serina (Nov 25, 2012)

is there any follow up to this? i'm looking at exactly the same thing and really don't know a lot about this whole thing. wanting something for a survival kit, so something durable and powerful is the preference... anyone know how this compares? was interested to see that you can shoot arrows from this one too... anyone have experience with it?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Eagle-of-Sniper-G7-Slingshot-Hunting-Catapult-with-Arrow-rest-Clip-4-Magnets-/221141016016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d081dd0&_uhb=1#ht_1768wt_1091


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Im looking at getting one of those too . They look like they will do the job but I havent handled one so dont know much about them other than what Ive read on Ebay.
I realy hope its as good a slinger as it looks.

Cheers
AL

By the way welcome to the fourms


----------



## Cassie Serina (Nov 25, 2012)

haha, thanks







i had no idea such a forum existed actually just stumbled on it when looking for reviews. a survivalist forum i also stumbled across said that if u have a slingshot if ur pack,, then you'd really better be practicing with it to make it worth carrying- so i might just stick around and pop up with random qns once in awhile


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Same here Only been here bout a week . Im realy into Bushcraft and have been heading into the hills here since before it was called bushcrafting lol
The Slingshot realy is a handy tool to have in yer pocket or rucksack .

Cheers
AL


----------



## shadow4848 (Jan 30, 2013)

I ordered one, and it arrives tommorrow! so excited! What I can tell you is that this slingshot is the best seller in China. You know in China the slingshot market is very competitive. But if you go to a slingshot competition in China, you'll be surprise that all most every player there uses this slingshot for the game! I dont know why people say it is prone to break, I read a lot of comments on the internet, people do concern how much weight it can take, but so far I didnt see anybody complaining about their broken Eagle of sniper. BTW in Chinese, Dankung means A bow which can shoot bullets, so I guess it's not a Dankung for me, because it can shoot arrow too! lol.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Be sure to come back and post a review when you've had chance to play with it a bit


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

is it the eagle of sniper g5 or g7? I wanted to buy a g7 but the price is way too high :banghead:


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

magnum said:


> I was looking on Ebay, and came across these Chinese SS. Does anyone own either one of these slingshots? If so, what are your thoughts. The G5 and G7 version, seems pretty well made.


I have one G7 - in black.

Quality of manufacture - top notch. The brace is high quality steel rod + leather + two powerful magnets and is super ergo fit.

The SS is made of aluminium alloy (have no idea what exactly ?)

It comes in luxurious box with 3 double tube sets (ball in a tube system) - different strengths with excellent leather pouches.

I opted for the package with the arrow rest (attaches at the forks left or right - for gangsta arrow shooting) .

You can attach light and/or laser at the bottom of the handle - both lamp attachment alu black anodised round carrier (you attach it to the picantiny rail (screwed to the bottom of the handle = same width as on GLOCK pistols)

I borrowed this from a friend that uses it on his Glock 17L pistol - it attaches directly to the picantiny rail (no need for the flashlight carrier) . Very strong 300 lumen light and incredibly strong green laser - you can have both turned on simultaneously ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OmegaMfg-PISTOL-LIGHT-GREEN-LASER-COMBO-SIGHT-200-LUMEN-For-Ruger-p95-Glock-/261386960314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdbe07dba

Badass serious SS (looks like a real hunting weapon) - Do not shoot stones with it ! Best ammo 10 to 12 mm lead balls with the strongest tube set.

I can make a separate topic if interested ( I need to make some photos).

Braced SS s is the way to go !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eagle-of-Sniper-G7-Slingshot-Hunter-Sling-Shot-Hunting-Catapult-with-Arrow-Rest-/161221598737?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25898e5e11

I got mine (ebay) for 67 $ with arrow rest some three months ago free shipping took c/a three weeks to arrive.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> That must be one heck of a powerful slingshot. From the ad:
> 
> Q: Can you tell me whatkind of velocity the projectile reaches? Will a small 1/5 CM ballbearing go through a wood door? I have no idea of the force one ofthese can achieve.
> A: Thevelocity is *50-70 meters per second*. You can choose the balls with adiameter of *80mm-120mm*. The velocity is in inverse proportion to thesize of the ball.


Have no crony, but having this topnotch brace you can put some really badass tubes on it - also the handle is ergo plus .

Great for hammer grip people .

quote: A: Thevelocity is *50-70 meters per second*. You can choose the balls with adiameter of *80mm-120mm*. The velocity is in inverse proportion to thesize of the ball.

This is TTF SS . No way you can send this cannon balls through those forks anic:


----------

